# Textgröße global festlegen für eine webseite



## micha (11. August 2002)

ich code gerade an einem großem projekt und habe nun festgestellt, dass dummerweise die schrifgröße sich verstellen lässt ( STRG + MAUSRAD  oder ansicht/schriftgröße/ )

das möchte ich aber verhindern.

ich habe es versucht , in dem ich einen style erstellt habe, der lautet:


```
TD {     FONT-SIZE: 10px }
```

sollte also in jeder zelle die schrift auf 10 px festlegen, aber sie kann dann verändert werden :/
das mag ich nich !

generelle frage:

wie kann ich also verhindern, dass sich die schriftgröße durch verändern der internen browsereintsellungen vergrößert !

zur info, bei http://www.t-online.de geht das !


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, daß das nur geht, wenn Du auch eine Font-Family mit angibst (also Arial, Helvetica, usw.)


hope that helpz

Dunsti


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (12. August 2002)

Fontgrösse in Pixel definieren, dann gehts ;-)
edit: Uff gerade gesehen dass du das ja gemacht
hast, hmm..versuch demfall mal mit pt anstatt 
den pixeln. Und ja die schrifart nicht vergessen


----------



## Ripper (13. August 2002)

Außerdem hast du das ; vergessen

cu Ripper


----------



## baal (16. August 2002)

um die schriftart global zu definieren, wuerd ich die aber ins body-tag packen.


----------



## sam (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripper _
> *Außerdem hast du das ; vergessen*


*gäääähn*
wie oftn noch?
das braucht man bei einzelnen angaben nicht


----------

